# SV chucky  a la Bear's 50 hour soak



## dazdnaz (Oct 9, 2020)

Wasn't sure if I should post to *Bear's* original or start my own but I found some chuck on sale, was going to grind it but I figured I got 50 hours...so why not give this a go.
*Original post*
The Chucky:






Got some Prime rib rub awhile back at Costco:





Didn't have the Lipton so I added a little of this (just a tsp should've done more):





Trussed and vac sealed ready for a swim (ended up double bagging, just in case):





Into the bath with the* Wyze cam v2* watching over things. The *Anova *didn't have one glitch the whole 50 hours other than when I opened up to rotate the chucky around:





After the 50 hour soak at 132°:





A little sear on the Weber with a CI assist (I may sear a little longer in the future, still had a nice crust): 





The final product:















This was everything I hoped it would be, tender and tasty, with plenty of leftovers thinly sliced for future consumption. Thank you Bear for providing the inspiration, This will be on the menu again.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 9, 2020)

dazdnaz said:


> Wasn't sure if I should post to *Bear's* original or start my own but I found some chuck on sale, was going to grind it but I figured I got 50 hours...so why not give this a go.
> *Original post*
> The Chucky:
> View attachment 466256
> ...


Man that looks good! Its been on my list since Bear posted also. I need to get on it! Lol.  How is the fat? Does it get nice and soft and melt in your mouth?


----------



## dazdnaz (Oct 9, 2020)

It was reminiscent of prime rib for sure. Glad I took the leap.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice cook . I agree , compares to prime rib .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks great.  I love those 50 hour chucky's.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks excellent!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks fantastic. . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice Job, Daz!!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Glad you like it !
Like.

Bear


----------

